# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Erivium (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

würde jetzt gerne mit Mists of Pandaria wieder ins Spiel einsteigen und suche dafür eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Der Server wäre mir relativ egal, habe lange nicht mehr gespielt und wäre auch dem gemeinsamen Leveln nicht abgeneigt.  
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Rolle schicken könnte, Daten kommen per PM.

/Edit: Was ich vielleicht noch dazu sagen sollte, würde mich eher als Einsteiger einstufen, habe zwar zwei Jahre gespielt seit ich mit BC eingestiegen bin, habe aber immer eher gemütlich gelevelt und nie geraided. Bin also wohl eher ein Casual Spieler.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Beluschie1977 (6. Oktober 2012)

helfe dir gerne


----------



## jedom (7. Oktober 2012)

würd auch helfen


----------

